# Game 13: Phoenix Suns @ Portland Trailblazers (11/26)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (6-6) @ Portland TrailBlazers (6-8)*

*When: Sunday, 26th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: My45 *

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *

_ “You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself in any direction you choose. You're on your own. And you know what you know. You are the guy who'll decide where to go.”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Portland TrailBlazers Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Jarret Jack (SG) Martell Webster (SF) Ime Udoka - (PF) Zach Randolf (C) LaMarcus Aldridge*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:lol: 

that's ****ing awesome.

You do know. I have the powers to edit a poll now though, right? 




Is this based from the game thread before? Because Zei Zao LS, clearly has a drinking problem. Kidd will guard Kidd, and Bell will guard LeAndro, according to him last 2 games...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :lol:
> 
> that's ****ing awesome.
> 
> ...


LOL 

Yeah, when Zei said you were drunk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, when Zei said you were drunk.



I was confused by that. He screwed up the players names. I didn't haha.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Lookin' forward to the Suns taking this one and finally having a winning record. I expect Amare to drop 20+ points and 10+ rebounds in this game as well.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking at the schedule... it looks like we are off to a massive win streak.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was confused by that. He screwed up the players names. I didn't haha.


I blame Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I blame Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.


lol, love the sig.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

All Phoenix fans need to start putting the bit about Pat Burke in their sig. It's about time the world knows the power that is Pat Burke!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Lookin' forward to the Suns taking this one and finally having a winning record. I expect Amare to drop 20+ points and 10+ rebounds in this game as well.



Lets hope the Suns don't go in with that attitude. 
If they take Portland lightly, they will lose. This team can compete.
I'm hoping the Suns don't get in early foul trouble since they have to focus 
on stopping Z-Bo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing Ktar blocking everyone from listening to the Suns and their announcers. I have to listen to the Blazers one. 

Suns up 12-9 early. 

Nash has 2 fouls already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare is 4-5 already. 10 pts

Suns up 21-18


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Missed the last few mins of the first. Suns lead 33-27 at the end of 1.

Bell is 2-3 from 3, and has 8 pts. Amare still with the same numbers

We shot 75%. Portland shot 52.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, both teams have cooled a lil. Suns shooting 65% to the Blazers 48!

Suns lead 59-47 at the half. I got a little sidetracked listening to this qrter.

Bell, 4-6 from 3. 14 pts

Amare 7-8 with 16 pts, 6 rebss, 2 stls

so far.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What's going on with Marion? My fantasy hopes depend on him! :sigh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> What's going on with Marion? My fantasy hopes depend on him! :sigh:



Amare being back

Playing the SF position more. 

Guarding more perimeter players, among PGs. Keeping him away from the basket. Still avging 9.1 a game. He may get things going as the season goes on, though.


But we expected a small decline in numbers, if you look at his season expectations that we posted.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are up 73-55. 6 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Amare being back
> 
> Playing the SF position more.
> 
> ...


I was talking more specifically about this game. I didn't see his stats moving so I thought he got injured or something. Hopefully, he'll pick it up in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I was talking more specifically about this game. I didn't see his stats moving so I thought he got injured or something. Hopefully, he'll pick it up in the second half.



Oh, oops. nah, he's in. He's gotten a few lobs. He had 4 pts before, now I see he has 10 pts, 4 rebs, 2 assists. Says he's 0-3 from 3, so he may be drifting around the perimeter like he does sometimes. It gets annoying.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I sure hope Jalen's elbow is okay. That looked like a vicious foul by Aldridge's face.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah, so the Blazers radio station I was listening cut in the middle of the game and started playing commercials non stop. No other station works, so I guess I'm done listening. *******s.

It's 98-81 right now. 4th basically just started.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hoojacks said:


> I sure hope Jalen's elbow is okay. That looked like a vicious foul by Aldridge's face.



I didn't see it, but I heard about it. Sounds like a ridiculous call. I heard LA had to go back in and get stitched again. I hope he's ok.

And if that was to take a shot, no one really likes Jalen much so say whatever you want. I didn't want us to sign him when we did.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> No one really likes Jalen much so say whatever you want. I didn't want us to sign him when we did.


Must be exclusive to this board.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Judging by the boxscore, Bell is on fire from 3. 7-11, 28 pts :fire:


Marion has picked it up with 17, 5 rebs, 3 assists, 2 stls, and a blknow. 

Amare is 8-9 with 20 and 11 rebs and 4 stls. damn, he's been getting more stls lately..

114-92 Suns up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 119, Blazers 101.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006112622

Bell with 30, 7-12 from 3.

Nash, 23 and 10 assists

Marion 18 and 6rebs, , 4 assists, 2 stls and 2 blks

Diaw 17, and 8, 4 assists

Amare's numbers were the same as I siad before.



God got in, and went 0-1 from 3. He must've been fouled! haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Lookin' forward to the Suns taking this one and finally having a winning record. I expect Amare to drop 20+ points and 10+ rebounds in this game as well.



Wow man, dead on. 20 and 11. 


Just noticed this, looking back haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

My thoughts from watching the game.....


1) Amare had his best mobility game. He looks really well when
he was moving. He caught a pass from Nash at the top of the key and jolted
towards the basket for the vicious dunk. Zach didn't have a chance. It definitely
looked like the old Amare.

2) Raja Bell has found his touch. First few games when he shot it, it looked really
weak and didn't seem smooth. Now it's surprising when he misses.

3) Diaw is a better 3pt shooter then Marion. Diaw strokes the 3 effortlessly.
He hit one against the Nets and did it again against the Blazers. I think he should
shoot more 3s then Marion. 

4) Kurt is finding his role off the bench. He had the exact same line a night ago, 
10pts, 8rebs in around 15-20 minutes. He also shut down Z-Bo and Jamaal Magloire
when he was guarding them.

5) Marcus Banks sucks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> My thoughts from watching the game.....
> 
> 
> 1) Amare had his best mobility game. He looks really well when
> ...



I see you got Barbosa syndrome with Banks now...He didn't play well tonight, but in other games, I've been impressed with him by some of the things he does. I think he will be key later on. Still just his 13th game with us.

Also, doesn't take much to be a better 3pt shooter than Marion either.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I see you got Barbosa syndrome with Banks now...He didn't play well tonight, but in other games, I've been impressed with him by some of the things he does. I think he will be key later on. Still just his 13th game with us.
> 
> Also, doesn't take much to be a better 3pt shooter than Marion either.



Or does Banks have LB's syndrome? Banks plays alot like the LB
of two years ago. 

If he doesn't get a shot, he's going to be useless. He had one good game
and outside of that, he's been pretty bad. Not worthy of 24mil. =(


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Or does Banks have LB's syndrome? Banks plays alot like the LB
> of two years ago.
> 
> If he doesn't get a shot, he's going to be useless. He had one good game
> and outside of that, he's been pretty bad. Not worthy of 24mil. =(


He can create his own shot and get to the hoop. Something we didn't have much of last yr. We need more of it. He and LB will terroize teams. 

I like the defense that I've seen from him too. He's also shown some playmaking ability that I've been impressed with. More than I thought he had.

If *they* don't think he is worth it, I would imagine they'd move him after this yr or something.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> He can create his own shot and get to the hoop. Something we didn't have much of last yr. We need more of it. He and LB will terroize teams.
> 
> I like the defense that I've seen from him too. He's also shown some playmaking ability that I've been impressed with. More than I thought he had.
> 
> If *they* don't think he is worth it, I would imagine they'd move him after this yr or something.


Wouldn't surprise me. LB has shown he can play
backup point guard now. It would help the cap and maybe
keep Kurt.

Expect to see Nash as the Western Conference Player of the Week. 
The Suns went 4-0 and Nash had alot of great games. He averaged
23ppg, 11.7apg, 3rpg, shooting 51% 38% from 3 and 88% from the FT-line.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

looks like my boy is back...but i'm not going to declare it official just yet.

i no longer think it's unrealistic for Amare to have season averages of 22 and 8. but the dude has to stay out of foul trouble. how many times has he fouled out this year?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

c p 9 said:


> looks like my boy is back...but i'm not going to declare it official just yet.
> 
> i no longer think it's unrealistic for Amare to have season averages of 22 and 8. but the dude has to stay out of foul trouble. how many times has he fouled out this year?


He only fouled out because he was taking chances on blocks in garbage time in the 4th... that was 3 fouls.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> He only fouled out because he was taking chances on blocks in garbage time in the 4th... that was 3 fouls.


Not quite the case. If it was garbage time the entire starting lineup sans James Jones would not have been in the lineup. With the way the Suns have been blowing leads and the way Portland was getting hot and making a run, there was no such thing as garbage time in that game. I like his agressiveness and his eagerness to play hard on defense. And it will continue to improve in my opinion, but come on. The Amare-gods will not disown you if you admit he has a problem with foul trouble. Anything less would be kidding yourself.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Amare has to move his feet and make smart decisions on defense. This will lead to less fouls and maybe even an inside defensive presence for the Suns.


----------

